# Do you ever do favours without being asked?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Today, I was bush hogging a neighbors small pasture as he needed it cut as he is having construction equipment put there, when I noticed my other neighbors small pasture area needed some attention also (MORE SEAT TIME). So I dash over and proceeded to bush hog his area (Had to stop 3 times and clear the screen from all the cotton weed seeds in the radiator screen). Well I got it all finished and I cleaned and put away all the equipment and the neighbor gets home and he calls me over and said thanks and trys to pay me $60.00. I would not accept it as it only took about 45 minutes and finally I agreed to $20.00 for diesel. 
My question is how many of you guys do these small favours for your neighbors who do not have tractors that can cut areas like this? The area is maybe a half acre and I only cut it because I felt like doing it.
It also turns out tonight he had a family get together and the area looks nice.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Whether its seat time or just a right thing to do, I try to make a difference


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Every chance I get I'll help out if I can. Neighbors helping each other is what rural life used to be like. Of course, now we got too many neighbors to help em all!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Depends on the neighbor....I thankfully have good ones that I like but its time to wean them off the titie....I have done such a great job clearing their driveways in winter(and other things), I'm sure it slowed their search down to be independent and on their own....
Not sure how I'm going to let them down yet -easy or hard...easy being told in advance before the season gets underway, or hard when the snow is a 1' 1/2" and their is no sign of me anywhere  

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats nice michael.. we live in a subdivision and it seems the way the subdivisions are set up they maximize privacy.. to be honest.. besides for a friendly wave.. i barely see or talk to my neighbors..


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Must be a country thing*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *thats nice michael.. we live in a subdivision and it seems the way the subdivisions are set up they maximize privacy.. to be honest.. besides for a friendly wave.. i barely see or talk to my neighbors.. *


 I saw and talked to one of my neighbors for hours yesterday 30 some feet off the ground, as he helped me put the pearling on the roof of my barn. In fact I saw and talked to him a couple of days earlier when I trucked in stone for his mom's driveway.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, as I have not yet been able to affford a CUT, I rely sometimes on my neighbors to help me get rid of the mimosas on my property that I have no ability to control.

We have about 1-1/2 acres of our property that is the home of thousands of mimosa trees. Once every couple of years, we'll beg a pass with a front bucket and bush hog from one neighbor or the other.

I figure I'll be buying a 25-30 hp Compact one of these days. Then maybe I'll be able to keep those pests killed back where we can actually USE that land for something.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I tend to help friends and neighbors just for the heck of it. When my neighbor is away on an extended business trip (weeks or months) I will cut his grass or shovel snow. He gets me back though by returning the favor, but neither ask or expect anything in return.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Carm, that is the way we live here....everything between my neighbor is open season. If we have implements, we need then we borrow them when we need em and that is that. Good friends trust each other and while our respective properties are kinda big to just cut all of each other's grass, we do help where we can.

Help as many people as you can. It makes you feel better about yourself and the world. 

Andy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

This may sound a little corney, but I try and help people everyday. I try and treat them the way I would want to be treated. I figure since that is what I tell my son I had better be doing it myself. In this day and age of "me" helping others isn't so popular, but I will continue to try and make a difference every day!!! End of soapbox rant!!
:beer:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I try and help people as much as i can but i have one neighbor that drives me crazy. The man is 47 and cant do anything, my weed eater wont start or my mower not running right, can you change the starter on my truck. My hot water heater not working, my sink is leaking. Can you put a new battery in my truck or change the brake pads. Its always something i be glad when i sell my house and get out of there.:tellyou: Then maybe he will start doing something for his self. You have to watch how much stuff you do for someone or they will take advantage of you.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *can you change the starter on my truck. *



Wow can you change the starter in my truck? Now thats a little Much!!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, I do it as often as I can, even for the mutants across the road from me. You guys can thank my Grandma for that trait, she beat it into both my brother and me.

But always remember and NEVER forget that Joe's law can come into effect at any time, "No good deed goes unpunished!"


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I used to be a vehicle mechanic and I absolutely never let anybody know I was a mechanic. Thats for my peace of mind. This neigbor has done a few favours for me and I tend to help the ones who have helped me in the past. I also grew up in Iowa and there you learn to help you neigbors. So thats what I do here.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Jody!!!! HAHAHA

You need to tell em, No Mister I cannot help you with that ---
You are not his husband (are you?) and tell him to grow some balls, roll up his sleeves and do the work himself.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *and tell him to grow some balls, roll up his sleeves and do the work himself.
> 
> *



Or if he wants someone to do it for him.. open his wallet and pay someone for it.. 

sorry just being neighborly....:furious:


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I go over and cut the neighbors noxious weeds because they won't do it. It's not because they don't have the equipment, they have an equipment yard that is the envy of everyone around here, they're just TOO DAMN LAZY. I cut their weeds out of self defense - if their damn scotch broom pops seeds everwhere I'll just have that much more work to do next year on our property.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

He wanted me to fix his hot water heater over a month ago and i told him to call a plumber. He knows i used to do plumbing but i told him i didn't do repairs so i never worked on then know noting about them. I only did the rough ins top outs and trim outs they had somebody else who did repairs. He still has not called a plumber and he stills has no hot water and its been over a month. I am not going to fix it so if he wants to live with no hot water thats his choice.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What a darn fool --- sounds like a 'L'-oser

HAHAHA

Maybe he could use a month worth of good cold showers. I will tell you this for a fact --- He has no females in the house. Ain't no female in the world that will put up with that amount of discomfort unless they are fat & ugly. SJ, roll that beautiful fat footage.   

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Not to worry! Next he'll come over naked and ask to use your shower and to borrow a towel!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *What a darn fool --- sounds like a 'L'-oser
> 
> HAHAHA
> ...


Your right his wife left him about 3 years ago. And sj dont roll that beautiful fat footage.:worthy: :worthy: :lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nooooooo not the beautiful fat footage! :furious: 

I had a neighbor who was the son of farmer. He came over and asked me how to get the blade off his lawnmower. Next he brings the blade over that needs sharpned. I pointed him to the shed, told him the file was on the shelf next to the vice. Couple weeks later he brought over his weed whip that would barely run and had little power. I told him to clean the muffler and put in a new spark plug. How do you clean the muffler he asks. This time I took a few minutes and fixed it for him. I asked him how he could grow up on a farm and not know how to take the blade off a lawnmower. He replied dad always done all of that stuff, too much hard work for me. Lucky he had the gift of gab and was a good salesman. He would have starved if he had to earn a living with his hands. I like to help people out but so many have the attitude of volenteer once and the next time it is your job. Since I'm not a high wage earner, there comes a point when one has to cut off the freebies and try and make a few extra dollars.

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"Not to worry! Next he'll come over naked and ask to use your shower and to borrow a towel!"


And he'll want YOU to do a load of laundry while he is bathing, and maybe fix him a sandwich for later. To quote the great Deputy Barney Fife, "You gotta nip it in the bud! Nip! Nip! Nip!"


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

back by popular demand...

(ive sort of missed the ol' girl)


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49315>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jody that guy really sounds like an ass.. 

ive got to say, ive got the best neighbor i could ask for..
2 kids.. high school and college.. we never hear them..the guy is sort of a gear head, loves old cars and always has about 6 cars in his yard.. but they are quiet and polite and real nice.. i had to change a broken key on the ignition in my boat.. the guy came over and helped me get it out.. - they are nice and ive offered him the usage of my aerator & spreader & seeder.. (not my tractor) 

good neighbors to have.. now my other neighbor with his damned quad runner... thats another story...


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Our driveway is graveled and shared about halfway up. I keep it in shape with my IH cub and grader and grade whatever needs it. Surely enough later they bring me over some form of reward (snacks or some fancy beers).


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I like to help out by blowing snow for the surrounding neighbors and the one across the street. No one asks, I just do it. So I am not expecting anything in return. 

But with the cost of gas going up and up, it sure would be nice if they threw me a fin every once in a while.

Truthfully, I enjoy the seat time ... but don't tell my wife. 

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My mutant neighbors will receive no more favors from me!  The peach stealing varmits! It can snow up to their wide mutated butts and I won't care, maybe they will be thin in the spring when they emerge from their pods :hide: Why is it that folks who claim to be poor and struggling are usually 150 pounds over weight?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe you could pile up all that snow you clear right in front of their driveway Joe. Buy a couple of cases of beer for the guys and go over to the snow pile and pee in it for them so they can have some "peach" colored snow to shovel? :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

